# My cat stopped sleeping on my bed at night...



## Omi-san (Feb 28, 2006)

She's about 3 years old.

She used to sleep on my bed every nights (usually near my legs), but she stopped last summer. I thought she stopped because the temparature was too hot, but she never went back to this habit.

It's not because she remains active at night, she goes to sleep at the same time as I do, but chooses another spot than the bed.

It's weird because whenever I'm lying down on the couch or sitting on a chair, she always climbs on me to rest on my chest/thighs.

Why is that? Snoring maybe?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I doubt it is noise. I bet it is you moving around and disturbing her. 
Our kitties love to sleep with me and hate sleeping near the husband. They have just stopped laying down near him. Period. They know he'll toss/turn and disturb them, so why bother. Only 'new' cats will lay next to him, but it isn't long before they learn.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Where does she usually sleep now? It is sad when they stop sleeping in the bed with you. If she's choosing to sleep in one of her beds, you might try moving that bed on top of your bed. That's how I tricked my cats into moving back into the bedroom.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> I doubt it is noise. I bet it is you moving around and disturbing her.
> Our kitties love to sleep with me and hate sleeping near the husband. They have just stopped laying down near him. Period. They know he'll toss/turn and disturb them, so why bother. Only 'new' cats will lay next to him, but it isn't long before they learn.


Hehe, my cat doesn't sleep on my boyfriend's side of the bed either, for the same reasons 

Maybe she just feels like a bit of a change? Milly stopped sleeping in bed for a little while. She was sleeping either in a comfy chair in our lounge room or in her favourite office chair in the study. But lately she's been sleeping in my bed again... so, maybe your kitty just feels like a change? I'm not sure!


----------



## elicia11 (Feb 1, 2008)

Osker used to sleep on my face every night (it was annoying, but so darn cute!), until he discovered my desk chair. That's where he sleeps all the time now, but occasionally he'll surprise me and hop into my bed .


----------



## meebo (Mar 9, 2008)

Meebo also like to sleep on my face every night ( until now ) !!! do know what to do.. sometimes when my husband want to kiss me, she tried to pull him out.. !!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo likes to sleep with her face touching mine, too. Aside from the whiskers and breath (sometimes), it's adorable.

Cinderella will usually leave my bed in the early morning hours because I'm too restless. I'm disturbing the diva's beauty sleep.


----------



## Angeladeedah (Mar 11, 2008)

My 2 cats normally sleep on the bed with me. One always lies on a fleece that I put on the opposite side of the bed with me - the other one either lies down my side or snuggles into me. When its really cold I have woken up to find them cuddled into my legs under the duvet. There has been the odd occasion when they've not been in bed with me - I get quite hurt when they do that though.


----------



## Omi-san (Feb 28, 2006)

Kitty's Mom said:


> Where does she usually sleep now? It is sad when they stop sleeping in the bed with you. If she's choosing to sleep in one of her beds, you might try moving that bed on top of your bed. That's how I tricked my cats into moving back into the bedroom.


She sit on the chair that's in my bedroom. Which isn't even soft compared to the fleece I got on my bed.


----------



## 11krage (Jan 30, 2008)

My cat sleeps on my neck every night, usually she'll settle on my legs then move to my neck in the night. If shes cold she'll scratch the covers till i sleepily lift it up and she'll sleep with her head by my face and the rest of her under the covers.

The only night she hasn't slept with me was when she wasn't feeling well. 

Maybe your cat just slept elsewhere for a night for whatever reason and just got used to doing so.


----------

